# Caravan club & CC Club App



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Who thinks the Caravan Club & the Camping & Caravan club should create an App for mobile phones?

Would you find it useful ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Rockerboots said:


> Who thinks the Caravan Club & the Camping & Caravan club should create an App for mobile phones?
> 
> Would you find it useful ?


What is an App?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

would be of no use to me and I have them all in books in the van


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

An app to do what specifically? Anything in mind?


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, if it has useful search functions. I find the CC book a pain to use for CLs (but fine for normal sites).


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

I was thinking of an app that would make searching for Cls, Cs & club sites easier if on the move & you just haven`t got your book to hand.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

find both sites difficult to navigate, in CC the 'improvements' have made it worse. 
So no thanks
Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes. An App for searching for CL's would be great. Having said that they cant design the actual website properly so we have little hope of them getting an App right. What would be ideal is if they could replicate the search by Map feature on FACTS. You just find a spot on the map (perhaps where you are currently parked in the van), select the radius (perhaps 20 or 30 miles and tap the screen. All the CL's then appear. You move your finger over them and the details appear. Simple!

Would be superb to use for us as we hardly ever book in advance and using a crappy 2G connection on the CC site it can take 2 hours to find a CL on the move.

I would email them but they have never replied to an email I have sent. Ever.


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

Yep would be usefull


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Certainly not CC. Their web designers are so bad that they have had to include a monthly article in the magazine to teach members how to use the site.
God knows what sort of a mess they would make of an App.
Gerry


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Aren't CLs and C&C main sites on the MHF iPhone app already?


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Aren't CLs and C&C main sites on the MHF iPhone app already?


They may well be but there ain't an Android app - YET!!!


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't CLs and C&C main sites on the MHF iPhone app already?
> ...


Quite so but I was responding to the original poster who asked

"Who thinks the Caravan Club & the Camping & Caravan club should create an App for mobile phones? "


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got then all covered on iPod, Garmin, Tomtom and, of course their handbooks. So any more 'apps' would tend to be over-kill. IMO


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I havent got the iPhone App from MHF. Does it have all the CL and CS sites or just some of them?


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Barryd - I have the Icamping ap from MHF which is excellent. It does cover all Cls and CSs. Well worth the money.

keith


----------

